# My new plan to trap a man... man traps



## BlunderWoman (Apr 5, 2016)

Yup I'll just get me some of this handy *BACON* perfume 

http://www.fargginay.com/bacon-classic.html

Can you think of any other good man traps?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 5, 2016)

This is a good one, but to trap an older man I think I need to replace the beer bait. What to replace it with...what to replace it with ..


----------



## Jackie22 (Apr 5, 2016)

LOL....how about the TV remote?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 5, 2016)

Jackie22 said:


> LOL....how about the TV remote?



Great one Jackie!!


----------



## Cookie (Apr 5, 2016)

A good friend of mine hooked her man with muffins - that's right, muffins, lots of them. Men seem to like muffins, I'm told.  Silly me,  no wonder my tofu sandwiches got me nothing good.


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 5, 2016)

:lofl:


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 5, 2016)

Cookie said:


> A good friend of mine hooked her man with muffins - that's right, muffins, lots of them. Men seem to like muffins, I'm told.  Silly me,  no wonder my tofu sandwiches got me nothing good.


Muffins eh? I can bake muffins 

Did you notice no men are helping me on this thread? They are shaking in their boots  The alarm signal has already been passed among them I fear


----------



## Cookie (Apr 5, 2016)

They are skeert, as well they should be.  We's a comin'.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 5, 2016)

Cookie said:


> They are skeert, as well they should be.  We's a comin'.


hahahaha Yup they should be VERY skart  Listen to em warn each other...


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 5, 2016)

Well that would trap me all of the time BW...







What I want to know though is this...
What are you going to do with me once you have me in your lair? layful:


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 5, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Well that would trap me all of the time BW...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a damn thing. I throw the married ones back in the pond. You're already branded for life my friend 

Hey..wait a minute..don't go.. 

ANY BAIT IDEAS?


----------



## jujube (Apr 5, 2016)

A Barcalounger covered with fast-acting glue?  A football goalpost on the head of your bed?   Eau d'Pizza parfum?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 5, 2016)

52" tv?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 5, 2016)

jujube said:


> A Barcalounger covered with fast-acting glue?  A football goalpost on the head of your bed?   Eau d'Pizza parfum?



More good ones  Thanks


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 5, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> 52" tv?


Good one also


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 5, 2016)

No man would willingly give you any tips, BW.

*cough* pizza *cough*


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 5, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> No man would willingly give you any tips, BW.
> 
> *cough* pizza *cough*


Hmmnnnnn... I can make a nice pizza  muhuwahahahahaha


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 5, 2016)

Make the trap out of a 72" TV with bacon muffins as bait.  And a remote.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 5, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Make the trap out of a 72" TV with bacon muffins as bait.  And a remote.


now we're cooking


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 5, 2016)

My new singles ad:

Are you a man that likes to be kept warm in the winter and shady in the summer? If so.... I'm the just the woman you're looking for


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 5, 2016)

Hahahahahahaha. Some of the men I have known, would fall for a nice boat. Lol. Yep, send pic of boat.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 5, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hahahahahahaha. Some of the men I have known, would fall for a nice boat. Lol. Yep, send pic of boat.



ooooohhhhh no . My friend Connie had a husband with a boat. She used to fantasize about setting it on fire hahaha


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 5, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> My new singles ad:
> 
> Are you a man that likes to be kept warm in the winter and shady in the summer? If so.... I'm the just the woman you're looking for



LOL. That reminds me of a T-shirt I had 20-30 years ago -- it looked like a classified ad and was circled in red:

WANTED: Dangerously handsome man.  Must like horses, have money, and look good in jeans. Will train.  

Wish I'd bought the mug as well -- it wouldn't have worn out through use!


----------



## tnthomas (Apr 5, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Make the trap out of a 72" TV with bacon muffins as bait.  And a remote.



* Bran* muffins would be more fitting for this high school _graduating class of ..._guys.


----------



## Lon (Apr 5, 2016)

I'm an older man and can be trapped with a friendly smile, a glass of good wine, and light conversation.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 5, 2016)

Cooking, baking, spending money on wine .. too much trouble!


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 5, 2016)

Lon said:


> I'm an older man and can be trapped with a friendly smile, a glass of good wine, and light conversation.



That sounds peaceful.


----------



## chic (Apr 6, 2016)

Cinnamon scented candles work for me.  And I don't have to do anything but light a wick. Why give a man false hope. Right?


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> This is a good one, but to trap an older man I think I need to replace the beer bait. What to replace it with...what to replace it with ..View attachment 28241




It would work for my hubby except he's really fussy about beer so it's got to be some nice craft beer or IPA.  Throw in the remote and he's hooked.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2016)

Pinky said:


> Cooking, baking, spending money on wine .. too much trouble!
> View attachment 28255




Ahahaha!!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2016)

Lon said:


> I'm an older man and can be trapped with a friendly smile, a glass of good wine, and light conversation.



As long as she looks like Jane Fonda, right?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

pinky said:


> cooking, baking, spending money on wine .. Too much trouble!


lol !


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> LOL. That reminds me of a T-shirt I had 20-30 years ago -- it looked like a classified ad and was circled in red:
> 
> WANTED: Dangerously handsome man.  Must like horses, have money, and look good in jeans. Will train.
> 
> Wish I'd bought the mug as well -- it wouldn't have worn out through use!


You are willing to train then?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Lon said:


> I'm an older man and can be trapped with a friendly smile, a glass of good wine, and light conversation.



California ladies we have a prospect here . Brave man Lon. Good for you!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

tnthomas said:


> * Bran* muffins would be more fitting for this high school _graduating class of ..._guys.



That's right TN but some like to live dangerously


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

chic said:


> Cinnamon scented candles work for me.  And I don't have to do anything but light a wick. Why give a man false hope. Right?



I'm sorry I'm clueless... false hope about what?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> It would work for my hubby except he's really fussy about beer so it's got to be some nice craft beer or IPA.  Throw in the remote and he's hooked.


Oh Annie be careful...some of us have not trapped a man in many moons...don't teach them how to trap yours


----------



## IKE (Apr 6, 2016)

Being a simple man it wouldn't be all that hard to trap me.

Just sit out a comfy recliner.....a six pack of cold beer.....a bag of salted in the shell peanuts.....a stack of old Playboy mags.....a can of Copenhagen dip and a spit cup.....a promise to always clip my toenails for me.....and a pair of really loose fitting boxers (little yellow duckies print) to lounge around in and you could trap and have your way with me to your little hearts content.

Any takers ?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

IKE said:


> Being a simple man it wouldn't be all that hard to trap me.
> 
> Just sit out a comfy recliner.....a six pack of cold beer.....a bag of salted in the shell peanuts.....a stack of old Playboy mags.....a can of Copenhagen dip and a spit cup.....a promise to always clip my toenails for me.....and a pair of really loose fitting boxers (little yellow duckies print) to lounge around in and you could trap and have your way with me to your hearts content.
> 
> Any takers ?


IKE you know darn well your wife will think the house is too crowded. We aren't seeking done been trapped game here IKE. We are looking for the elusive hard to catch ones 

Dad blasted internet... if it were not for that I could catch me a few of those slow moving ones


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 6, 2016)

It depends on what kind of muffins you are offering, and I don't mean the baked ones...


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 6, 2016)

BW, simply be yourself.

That said, I'll take a stack of pancakes over a muffin any day.


----------



## Redd (Apr 6, 2016)

BW, walk a dog in the local Petsmart, preferably a hunting dog. Dudes like dogs and ladies who can hunt.

From there it's a short step to a shotgun wedding


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 6, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Oh Annie be careful...some of us have not trapped a man in many moons...don't teach them how to trap yours



Not worried.  He's mine.


----------



## Lon (Apr 6, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> As long as she looks like Jane Fonda, right?



That always helps.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2016)

Hmmm. Maybe it's just me, but if I have to trap a man, I don't want him. Lolol. I think I have something to offer the right person, right Philly?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hmmm. Maybe it's just me, but if I have to trap a man, I don't want him. Lolol. I think I have something to offer the right person, right Philly?



I know you know I'm joking about this....right? ...uhm right?  
Hell, I'll be single until I die because I only want a man that doesn't want to live together... will never want to get married...will be happy with no sex because I might never feel like I can love someone enough to let my heart go that far again..he must be low energy because I haven't the energy to keep up with a high energy male anymore.. 

So you see ..what I'd be wanting is NOT out there anywhere


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2016)

BW, you are so funny!


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 6, 2016)

chic said:


> Cinnamon scented candles work for me.  And I don't have to do anything but light a wick. Why give a man false hope. Right?



I've never needed cinnamon or any other candles to light anyone's wick.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 6, 2016)

I'd be happy enough to have a platonic relationship with someone to share 50/50, going out for a meal or a movie or outing now and then. I, like BW, don't want a live-in relationship.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> I've never needed cinnamon or any other candles to light anyone's wick.



Oh my we're talking about wick's now ?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> BW, you are so funny!



My dad calls me 'quirky' . Yours is better


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Hmmm. Maybe it's just me, but if I have to trap a man, I don't want him. Lolol. I think I have something to offer the right person, right Philly?



MUFFINS !!! 

Chocolate-chip, peanut butter, chocolate chip AND peanut butter, steak muffins, pizza muffins, poutine muffins, fish-and-chip muffins ... 

...

... or wasn't that the right answer? 

*slowly backs into his corner*


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Pinky said:


> I'd be happy enough to have a platonic relationship with someone to share 50/50, going out for a meal or a movie or outing now and then. I, like BW, don't want a live-in relationship.



I don't want mine to be platonic. I'm willing to hold hands & sit and snuggle...with a dim possibility of sex at a future date  And I'd be able to say ' I like you very much'.
In my favor...I'm extremely faithful


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 6, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> MUFFINS !!!
> 
> Chocolate-chip, peanut butter, chocolate chip AND peanut butter, steak muffins, pizza muffins, poutine muffins, fish-and-chip muffins ...
> 
> ...



Aren't fish n' chip muffins called hushpuppies?


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 6, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> I don't want mine to be platonic. I'm willing to hold hands & sit and snuggle...with a dim possibility of sex at a future date  And I'd be able to say ' I like you very much'.
> In my favor...I'm extremely faithful View attachment 28269



Me too.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> It depends on what kind of muffins you are offering, and I don't mean the baked ones...



How did I miss Ralphy's post? Ralphy I KNOW what you want LOL. Maybe someone is willing to offer you their muffins. Not me though 

Oh..do you know the muffin man? The muffin man..the muffin man..


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 6, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> Aren't fish n' chip muffins called hushpuppies?



When I was traveling down South many moons ago I heard a story about hushpuppies.

They were made of leftover batter, just plain and fried, and when the dogs were barking they'd throw a few to them and say "Hush, puppies".

Don't know if it was true but it was an amusing story.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 6, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> How did I miss Ralphy's post?



It's sort of like NOT looking at the alligators when you're walking though the swamp ... 



> Oh..do you know the muffin man? The muffin man..the muffin man..



Boy, if I weren't already in a relationship I would MARRY the Muffin Man!


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 6, 2016)

I'd be willing to spend a month in Drury Lane with no TV or mobile if I could have a month's  supply of bacon, bran, fish-and-chip, chocolate, banana nut, carrot, blueberry, lemon poppy seed, orange, lamb, and steak-and-kidney muffins and walk out with £100,000 on the 30th of the month.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 6, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> I'd be willing to spend a month in Drury Lane with no TV or mobile if I could have a month's  supply of bacon, bran, fish-and-chip, chocolate, banana nut, carrot, blueberry, lemon poppy seed, orange, lamb, and steak-and-kidney muffins and walk out with £100,000 on the 30th of the month.




That's what I like - a low-maintenance woman LOL!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2016)

Calm down Philly. I will make you muffins, and take you out for British style fish and chips. My English friend vouches for their authenticity.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Calm down Philly. I will make you muffins, and take you out for British style fish and chips. My English friend vouches for their authenticity.




And a pint of ale? 

I gotta' have a pint of ale with my fish-and-chips. 

And one of those older pub waitresses, the busty kind, who calls me "love" and has a thick accent.

And a dart board. And one of those funny British hats to wear. 

Yeah, yeah!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> I'd be willing to spend a month in Drury Lane with no TV or mobile if I could have a month's  supply of bacon, bran, fish-and-chip, chocolate, banana nut, carrot, blueberry, lemon poppy seed, orange, lamb, and steak-and-kidney muffins and walk out with £100,000 on the 30th of the month.


Hmmn..would you be including that when you do your taxes?


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2016)

Sure thing, Philly. I even have a cool British cap for you to wear.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 6, 2016)

I'm not averse to snuggling .. or more, but I would have had to spend enough time to build up my trust first, of course. Aah, life can get complicated sometimes.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2016)

I never realised I was among so many muffin fanatics. Guess I gotta share next time I bake. Did I mention I make scratch pies also? Best butter pastry I have ever tasted, and homemade filling, not canned. Oh, I love to tease. Lolol.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Pinky said:


> I'm not averse to snuggling .. or more, but I would have had to spend enough time to build up my trust first, of course. Aah, life can get complicated sometimes.


OMG... you are my twin. I feel so close to you right now


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2016)

So true, Pinky. That is one benefit of beginning online. Take it slowly, friends first. Sometimes, you can be surprised by joy. I was.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 6, 2016)

I've baked a lot of muffins in my lifetime - and pies layful:, but have not heard of poutine muffins .. something I'd like to try.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 6, 2016)

Its easy to find a chap to feed fried food, carbs and beer whilst he wears a funny hat, but not so easy to find someone who can build you a computer from scratch, now there's a keeper.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> So true, Pinky. That is one benefit of beginning online. Take it slowly, friends first. Sometimes, you can be surprised by joy. I was.



What a sweetheart.

I was surprised by Joy as well - she emailed me once and it was really ... um ... she was talking about ... er ... 

*sigh*

*goes back to corner*


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 6, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Its easy to find a chap to feed fried food, carbs and beer whilst he wears a funny hat, but not so easy to find someone who can build you a computer from scratch, now there's a keeper.




Psh - anyone can do that if they put their mind to it. Benn there, got the shirt. 

But it's still much easier to go to the store and buy one already assembled. Why re-invent the wheel?


----------



## Pinky (Apr 6, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> OMG... you are my twin. I feel so close to you right now View attachment 28272



We've had similar experiences, that's for sure. We're wiser for them .. so, something good comes from sh*t that happens. Right, BW?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I never realised I was among so many muffin fanatics. Guess I gotta share next time I bake. Did I mention I make scratch pies also? Best butter pastry I have ever tasted, and homemade filling, not canned. Oh, I love to tease. Lolol.


Stop stop the insanity! Please don't talk about pie. *whimper* It's my favorite and I'm not eating sweets *waaaaah*


----------



## Pinky (Apr 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> So true, Pinky. That is one benefit of beginning online. Take it slowly, friends first. Sometimes, you can be surprised by joy. I was.



Well, my favourite saying is - Never say "never".


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Pinky said:


> I've baked a lot of muffins in my lifetime - and pies layful:, but have not heard of poutine muffins .. something I'd like to try.



I'd really look like a total moron in Canada cracking up every time someone offered me 'poutine'


----------



## Cookie (Apr 6, 2016)

I stand (sit)  corrected.  Consumers go forth and spend.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Its easy to find a chap to feed fried food, carbs and beer whilst he wears a funny hat, but not so easy to find someone who can build you a computer from scratch, now there's a keeper.


Hey I'd be happy with stupid but can mow grass


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Pinky said:


> We've had similar experiences, that's for sure. We're wiser for them .. so, something good comes from sh*t that happens. Right, BW?



Not sure if I got smarter, but I got a house out of it so I'm going to agree


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Cookie said:


> I stand (sit)  corrected.  Consumers go forth and spend.


I want to be like you.. I really do... I'm so weak...


----------



## Cookie (Apr 6, 2016)

Not so clever guys have their charms too - mow the grass, till the soil, wash the car, change the fuses, water the garden, take the clothes out of the dryer. They are cute in their way.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Not so clever guys have their charms too - mow the grass, till the soil, wash the car, change the fuses, water the garden, take the clothes out of the dryer. They are cute in their way.


Hey I think I like them better now.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 6, 2016)

Cookie said:


> I stand (sit)  corrected.  Consumers go forth and spend.




LOL - gotta' stimulate that ol' economy!

Seriously - good thing is that you can make the computer YOU want, without the junk you don't. I made a monster (well, monster for the time) desktop system years ago, with parts carefully chosen from NewEgg, eBay, etc. Made a lot of mistakes - wrong type of memory, fried a motherboard - but I learned, and it was fun as well as educational.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 6, 2016)

Probably a safer bet, BW.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 6, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Not so clever guys have their charms too - mow the grass, till the soil, wash the car, change the fuses, water the garden, take the clothes out of the dryer. They are cute in their way.



Now if I had said the equivalent about women you'd all have me hanging by my thumbs ... 

I'm going outside to mow the grass. Oh, wait - it's 28 degrees out there ... duuuh, whut doo i doo now?  layful:


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Not so clever guys have their charms too - mow the grass, till the soil, wash the car, change the fuses, water the garden, take the clothes out of the dryer. They are cute in their way.


I'll confess something.. I just don't want the other girls to hate me ..but...

My ex husband pays for 2 guys to come to my house twice a week and spend all day doing whatever I need them to do. He REALLY doesn't want me to get married again. Which is so darn weird..because he is married...go figure.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2016)

I am sorry BW. I will cease and desist forthwith!


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> I am sorry BW. I will cease and desist forthwith!


Why are you apologizing???!! That was a good compliment! Do not cease and resist . Might be the only compliment I get today


----------



## Cookie (Apr 6, 2016)

I think I've said too much.  nthego:


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 6, 2016)

Cookie said:


> I think I've said too much.  nthego:




That's okay - misandry, along with obesity, are still two of the things we can talk about openly.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Cookie said:


> I think I've said too much. nthego:





SifuPhil said:


> That's okay - misandry, along with obesity, are still two of the things we can talk about openly.



Great..I'm completely lost now.. I no longer can follow the conversation. Yep just another reason I need simpler men...I'm simple *waaaaah*


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 6, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Great..I'm completely lost now.. I no longer can follow the conversation. Yep just another reason I need simpler men...I'm simple *waaaaah*




Simple is good - much better than the curse of being "complex". layful:


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Simple is good - much better than the curse of being "complex". layful:



Well I hope so Phil..something good has to come of it


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 6, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Well I hope so Phil..something good has to come of it




Don't worry - if a a schnook like ME can get lucky then it can happen to anyone.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2016)

Yeah, they equate being complex with the "iron cage of disenchantment," according to a friend of mine with an IQ in excess of 170. Boy, he keeps me humble. Compared to him I am drinking out of the toilet with the cats.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 6, 2016)

Again?

Those poor cats must be getting thirsty! nthego:


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Yeah, they equate being complex with the "iron cage of disenchantment," according to a friend of mine with an IQ in excess of 170. Boy, he keeps me humble. Compared to him I am drinking out of the toilet with the cats.


I was reading the exchanges of a few men like that the other day & the topic was women and love. It was really sad. They were saying the women they did find bored them so much they could not bear to be in a relationship. I guess the top of brain mountain can feel pretty lonely for those guys.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 6, 2016)

Simple?  I doubt you are simple BW.  We're all a big mixed bag, which makes good communication sometimes very challenging. And how did complex come into play here anyway. 

Are we talking about I'm guessing its smart guys vs dumb hunks and dummie hotties vs smart non-hotties?  Can't we have a bit of both?  

I get a little discouraged too, but with people in general.  There are so many things going on with people, one can't really assume anything. 

And a smart guy/woman that looks down on others isn't so smart in my books, more like just another kind of a**-hole.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 6, 2016)

Cute thread BW reminded me of a picture I saw a few years ago..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 apparently this worked in the fifties lol.


----------



## Falcon (Apr 6, 2016)

Yep.  That'd do it...............for awhile anyway.


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 6, 2016)

Cookie said:


> Its easy to find a chap to feed fried food, carbs and beer whilst he wears a funny hat, but not so easy to find someone who can build you a computer from scratch, now there's a keeper.



I wouldn't care if he couldn't build a computer from scratch, or a car from scratch or bake scratch biscuits.  Just build a friendship from scratch and know the difference between cats scratching and cats making (non-scratch) biscuits.  

I don't like to tease.

This seems to the be the fastest-growing thread on the BB!

What kind of cool British cap goes with fish and chips?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Cute thread BW reminded me of a picture I saw a few years ago..pparently this worked in the fifties lol.



LOL... those poor women. Now just look what that bait has attracted below... Falcon   LOL


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Falcon said:


> Yep.  That'd do it...............*for awhile anyway*.



I agree.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2016)

Love the hats, guitarist! Where are the men who fit them?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 6, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> I wouldn't care if he couldn't build a computer from scratch, or a car from scratch or bake scratch biscuits.  Just build a friendship from scratch and know the difference between cats scratching and cats making (non-scratch) biscuits.
> 
> I don't like to tease.
> 
> ...







*?*


----------



## Guitarist (Apr 6, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> Love the hats, guitarist! Where are the men who fit them?



Well ... let's see ... the Household Cavalry guard was on a horse in London 40-something years ago ...

The Welshman (who would never have worn a baseball cap!) was 30-something years ago ...

The Scotsman is probably out there somewhere, growing his hair out to keep his head warm now that I've got his hat ...


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 6, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> *?*



THAT'S the one - have a black one just like it. My favorite spring/fall hat - don't like baseball caps.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 6, 2016)




----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 6, 2016)

See I've always been appalled by people playing games. There was this one creature. Let me see if I can explain his agenda. There were good girls you marry and bad girls you just have sex with. A good girl you had to fool into having sex. A bad girl no...So they have the morality of maybe the late 1940's? WTF?
Me and hubby were courting and we knew which gay bars our friends pulled us into...seriously, instant recognition. The Mineshaft for boys, The Duchess for girls. But yup totally worked for us


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 6, 2016)

Hahahahahahahaha.


----------

